# Counterfeit Frontline and Advantage???



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Any one know about this? Experiences? I happened upon this information today. Did not see it posted here previously:

http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/factsheets/petproduct.htm


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

Gosh, a sick sort of relief to read this!
I purchased a 3 pack of Frontline from a local pet store. First tube seemed to work. But the second 2, NO!!!!!!!!!!!
My ADT, Viola has been suffering from fleas terribly. After the 2nd of 3 failed, I waited to apply the 3rd, hoping well maybe one tube was faulty. But no. The third also failed. In fact this is day 30 of 3rd application so now what? My groomer recommends Advantage, but your post is not encouraging.
Viola is on Capstar, but at $19 a 6 pack of tablets, too expensive to keep using.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

As a side note, I'd say the same goes for ordering heartworm/flea/tick meds from the "internet pharmacies" like 1800PetMeds and places like that. I've heard some pretty scary stories about them using products from other countries and just slapping a sticker in English on the box, so who knows what you're getting. Some brands (Revolution is one, if I remember right) will only cover problems from their product if you purchase it from a vet with a vet/client/patient relationship because of these sorts of problems. In addition, I've heard numerous other stories about how much of a hassle it is dealing with the reps from the internet pharmacies and faxing prescriptions in and that sort of thing. If cost is an issue, they often have coupons on their assorted websites and you may be able to ask your vet if they'll match the price that you found online if you print it out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I did ask my vet about the 1-800 prices and they did agree to match the web price. They do it for anyone who has a printout of the website price.

This probably doesn't apply in the case of these meds, but I have also read about bad handling (not refrigerating meds that require refrigeration; selling long past the expiration date) on the part of some of the online RX vendors.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

One of the suggestions to verify if yours is "real" is to compare the lot number on the actual product packaging to the lot number on the box. On mine, the numbers match, however, on the box, there is an AX code at the end which is not on the individual packaging. Hmmm. Now I guess I'll just call Erin Brockovich and see what she knows about this one. Actually, I'm calling my vet tomorrow, as it seems it's not just the cheapo meds, but from what I read, it's all of them. I purchased mine at the vet. ??? Perhaps I misinterpreted, will read again.

What gives? Counterfeit pesticides.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Im sure everyone knows but Frontline made to be sold in the US does not have an expiration date. If youre buying from ebay or some other internet place make sure it doesnt have one.
If you go on the Merick webpage there is info about the forntline made for the US and things the box should and shouldnt say. You can also call Merick if you have a question about your items.


----------



## Julia Norton VMD (Sep 11, 2008)

As a veterinarian we order directly through company distribution channels. This year I have encountered a number of animals w fleas on certain products. We are not always sure if owner is purchasing the product elsewhere, using incorrectly(ex bathing right before application) or if resistance is occurring. I am rotating to a diff product if an owner is having a problem. If they have fleas and are on frontline I might switch to revolution. People don't seem to believe me when I point out that OTC purchased products may not be what they claim to be.


----------



## Peggy Shaver (Jun 28, 2008)

Julia Norton VMD said:


> People don't seem to believe me when I point out that OTC purchased products may not be what they claim to be.


Not only that, in my experience (I'm also a dvm), some people have come to think of Frontline as a blanket name for topical flea medication. Kind of like Kleenex for facial tissue. If I see a patient with fleas and the client says they got "frontline" elsewhere I always make sure to ask if that it was in fact that. You'd be surprised how many people then admit that they weren't really sure what product it was they purchased at petco. "Yea. it was one of those...." 

Counterfeit, damaged, and foreign product, incorrectly or illegally dispensed product.... I've seen it all come from internet pharmacies and pet stores. Plus, it seems that some companies view the numerous fines for violations from the many state boards of pharmacy as part of the cost of doing business.

Peggy


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Julia Norton VMD said:


> People don't seem to believe me when I point out that OTC purchased products may not be what they claim to be.


I'd print out that EPA web page.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selamectin to replace a flea med .... I've used Revolution for a dog with ear mites, replacing Advantage and Heartguard until the ear mite infestation was taken care .... but isn't selamectin "more meds" than, say, Advantage?


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I did speak directly to the makers of Frontline Plus today, Merial, and they do not even venture to speculate who might have the counterfeit products. They are to her knowledge, still in production. 

I explained my lot numbers on bubble packs did not match *exactly* the lot numbers on the box (ie: AX code at the end) she said they do not print the last 2 letters on the bubble packs. SO. I felt relief there. 

She verified that Merial only sells to veterinarin professionals, but can in no way say that vets would not sell the counterfeits...but that it would be more likely the counterfeits would be sold in other places. (ie: petlands, online, etc) 

Best bet is to verify your frontline is the real thing each time you purchase.


----------

